# Emergency! Ina's husband in the hospital again.



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 30, 2014)

Ina just called me , sobbing and almost incoherant. Apparently her husband passed out, and was totally unresponsive when she tried to wake him up. ambulance took him to the nearest hospital, and they are working on him now, trying to revive him. 
Ina needs our prayers (or whatever you can do) very badly right now. 
She  said she will let me know as soon as the doctors give her any news; but this is NOT looking good at all ! ! 
Last time, he was pretty much conscious and reacting ; this time not so. Could have been his heart, or something else, they don't know at this point what happened. 
As I hear anything, I will post it.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh no! Sending prayers. Poor Ina.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2014)

Also praying!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for advising us.
I will pass the news to others who know her.

Prayers for ina and Michael are on the way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know Happyflowerlady, very sad news.  I was hoping she'd get a break from all the heartache she's had to endure.  Thoughts and prayers with her and Michael.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2014)

Michael and Ina are very much now in my thoughts and well wishes.  Such sad news.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 30, 2014)

This doesn't sound good. Hoping for the best for Michael and Ina.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, guys ! I have posted in the forums and on my FB page asking for prayers for Ina and Michael. She said she went to call him for dinner, and he was lying with his face down, and she was unable to bring him back to consciousness; and called 911. She is now at the hospital, called me from there, very distraught. They haven't told he anything yet, but this sounds much more serious than before. 
She said they are trying to revive him, but apparently not with any success so far. 
She had to get off the phone, so maybe they are telling her more about what happened, and how Mike is doing. I am glad that at least they have family there who will be coming to help her deal with this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)

Good to hear her family is there for support.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Ina just called me , sobbing and almost incoherant. Apparently her husband passed out, and was totally unresponsive when she tried to wake him up. ambulance took him to the nearest hospital, and they are working on him now, trying to revive him.
> Ina needs our prayers (or whatever you can do) very badly right now.
> She  said she will let me know as soon as the doctors give her any news; but this is NOT looking good at all ! !
> Last time, he was pretty much conscious and reacting ; this time not so. Could have been his heart, or something else, they don't know at this point what happened.
> As I hear anything, I will post it.



I just wrote her today HFL, as I was thinking about her.  Dang, poor girl, as well as Michael of course.  Thank you for the update, I am so glad you are in touch with her.  I feel so close to some folks here and we should all have at least one friend here we give our phone # or real email.  I'm not much of a believer but I will pray as if someone might be listening.  Denise


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2014)

My mind keeps coming back to this thread, In the short time what I've come to get to know of, Ina, she is such a special person.  It just makes me feel sick to my stomach to know she's going through this.  Not much we do on this end but think good thoughts for her.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Someone is listening, Denise. 
Your prayer will certainly be heard, even before any words leave your lips and before you have even thought what it is you want to say..

Pray with hope that Ina and Michael will be wrapped in love at this time.
That's all any of us can do at a distance. 

God decides what the outcome will be, not us.
We must watch and wait and hold Ina in our hearts.


----------



## drifter (Dec 30, 2014)

I am keeping Ina and Michael in my thoughts and hooping the best for them.


----------



## Fern (Dec 30, 2014)

My very best wishes to Ina & her husband, such a stressful time for them both.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 30, 2014)

Ina just called me. Her husband has passed away. She is pretty numb, and in shock right now, but home and going to try and sleep. I hurt so much for Ina ! 
There must have been more serious problems with Michael than anyone knew, for him to just die so suddenly, and if that was going to happen anyway; then I am glad that he passed peacefully and in his own home. 
Ina asked me to let you all know what has happened. 
This lady has gone through so much sorrow in her life, and now this. I wish that she was closer and I could go and be with her; and I did tell her that she is  welcome to come here if she just needs to be somewhere else for a while. 
Please keep Ina and her family in your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness, so sad.  Please give my condolences and deepest sympathy to dear Ina.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 30, 2014)

While I don't know Ina well from this board, I can tell she is a well loved member. So sorry for her loss. I can't even imagine how she must be feeling. Prayers.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2014)

Give Ina my condolences.


----------



## Bee (Dec 30, 2014)

Condolences to Ina and family.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Give her my love, HFL. 
I'll try to compose something to say to her soon via a pm but right now I have no words that are adequate.
My heart is breaking for her.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2014)

I send her my deepest sympathy and prayers for comfort and peace.  How awful for this to happen.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 30, 2014)

My heart is breaking for her as well. There are no words,really. Ina,if you`re reading here,I am so,so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh no, Oh dear God, not Ina's beloved Michael? 

I've never met Ina and Michael yet knowing her from here  and the chats we've had in private and the lovely person she is who's gone through so much in her life and her absolute terror and fear that Michael would die before her, I have a lump in my throat that's preparing to choke me.

Poor , Poor Ina, thank the lord she has family going to be with her.

This is the saddest day ...and on the last day of 2014 too.


Please HFL...nothing anyone says will sink into  Ina's head now and not for a long time, nothing will make any sense to her..but when you can, please pass on our love and best wishes to her from her friends this side of the pond ..


----------



## Pam (Dec 31, 2014)

So sorry. Please pass on my sincere condolences to Ina. x


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 31, 2014)

Praying. How very sad.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wishing them the best outcome without further pain and suffering...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 31, 2014)

Very sorry to hear this.  My thoughts are with her.


----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2014)

Prayers coming her way.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2014)

Condolences to Ina. My prayers go out to her and family.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 31, 2014)

What a sad way to end the year. Please pass on my best wishes to Ina...the loss of a partner leaves a hole in the heart


----------



## Susie (Dec 31, 2014)

Sincere condolences, dear Ina.
So sorry to read about your loss.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 31, 2014)

Coming in late, but so sorry for Ina & Michael. Hoping that memories will comfort her, & the family stand by her.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this.........my condolences and love to Ina.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

Our prayers go out to Ina and her Family, at this sad time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

Is someone with Ina now lady?  I so hope so, please keep us posted.  Thank goodness she has you to call her.  That would be so good if she could come and stay maybe.  Michael was her rock, I will keep prayingraying:


----------



## Cookie (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news - all my love, sympathy and condolences to Ina at this difficult time.


----------



## Raven (Dec 31, 2014)

I am sad to hear of Michael's passing and send sincere condolences to Ina.
I pray good memories of their years together will give her comfort and strength to get through
this heartbreaking time.
Caring thoughts and prayers for Ina.


----------



## nan (Dec 31, 2014)

My deepest sympathy goes to Ina and her loved ones at this very sad time.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 31, 2014)

Condolences to Ina and family. Hopefully the new year brings her positives only.

 Rip Mr Ina

Peace


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 31, 2014)

My condolences to Ina and her family - may 2015 bring better fortune.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 31, 2014)

Deepest sympathy to you & your family Ina.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 31, 2014)

So sorry to hear that. My condolences to Ina and her loved ones.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 31, 2014)

My sincere sympathy goes to Ina for her great loss. Rest in peace Michael.


----------



## Lee (Jan 1, 2015)

Ina, may the memories of your years together give you some comfort and peace.


----------



## oldman (Jan 1, 2015)

Such a terrible way to start the New Year. I will add Michael and Ina to my prayer list. Here is a very uplifting song for a time like this and is one of my favorites. I sang this song and my wife played the piano for me at my Aunt's funeral a few years back. Obviously, she was very close to me.


----------

